# القاهرة لتكرير البترول



## عبد النافع (5 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا مهندس فلزات وعندى فرصة عمل فى القاهرة لتكرير البترول مع العلم ان لدى فرصة اخرى فى شركة خاصة مصريه ولكن مشروع تانكات خارج مصر 
كنت عاوز اعرف كل حاجة عن القاهرة للتكرير من حيث المرتب فى البدايه وظروفها بعد كدا ايه 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد سمير الملاح (9 أكتوبر 2010)

بلاش القاهره


----------



## احمد سمير الملاح (9 أكتوبر 2010)

المرتب لمدة سنتين على الاقل لن يتعدى ال 800 جنيه


----------



## عبد النافع (14 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m.hassan (27 أكتوبر 2010)

انا برضه مهندس كهرباء و جايلي فرصه في الشركة دي ياريت لو فيه تفاصيل اكتر عن المرتبات و النظام فيها


----------



## m.hassan (27 أكتوبر 2010)

و هل في اي حاجة غير المرتب حوافز او بدلات او ارباح و لا هما 800 جنيه بس


----------



## tifaonline (28 أكتوبر 2010)

يوجد الأرباح السنوية

مرتبك سيكون حوالي 1000 - 1200 جنيه بالأرباح السنوية


----------



## m.hassan (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا علي الرد و معلش عايز اعرف حاجة كمان هل مجال الشركة كويس يعني لو قعدت فيها سنتين و لا حاجة و استحملت المرتب ده هلاقي فرص اكبر او حتي هاعلي في الشركة و لا مش هاتفرق و المرتب ده قبل التعيين و لا بعده و التعيين بيبقي علي طول و لا بيطول


----------



## m.hassan (1 نوفمبر 2010)

ايه يا جماعة ياريت حد يفيدني


----------



## ايمن شعبان (3 نوفمبر 2010)

أنا رأي القاهرة الى أن تثبت وبعدين حيكون عندك تكون عندك خبرة جامدة تخليك تشتغل في أي شركة أجنبية زي الباشا وعلى رأي المثل إن فاتك الميري أتمرغ في ترابه وأنت حر ولا تفعل شئ الى أن تستخير الله عز وجل وأعلم أن رزقك لن يأخذه أحدا غيرك


----------



## m.hassan (4 نوفمبر 2010)

ياريت يا جماعة اللي عندو معلومات اكيده عن الموضوع ده يفيدني


----------



## eng_zezo_2010 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

من فضلكوا يا جماعة عايز اعرف نظام المرتب بعد التثبيت ... وكمان عايز اعرف التثبيت بيكون بعد مدة قد ايه ؟


----------



## m.hassan (5 نوفمبر 2010)

انا المعلومات اللي وصلتني ان المرتب قبل ما تتثبت 500 جنيه و التثبيت بيبقي من 3 شهور الي سنه و نص انت و حظك و بعد ما تتثبت مرتبك هيوصل حوالي 1200 بالحوافز و البدلات و في ارباح سنويه و كذا شهر كده بتوصل ل 24 شهر من الاساسي اللي هو حوالي 280 جنيه يعني متوسط المرتب حوالي 1700 جنيه 
دي المعلومات اللي وصلتني و الله اعلم اذا كانت صح و لا غلط لان في ناس تانيه بتقول كلام تاني انه بعد التعيين هتعدي و هتوصل 3000 جنيه بس دا كلام مرسل ممكن يكون غلط متهيألي ان الكلام الاولاني هو اللي صح بس عموما قبل التثبيت هما 500 جنيه مفيش غيرهم
و ياريت اللي عنده معلومات اكيده يشارك


----------



## m.hassan (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## مصطفى م م (14 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
بص يا بشمهندس
اولا مضوع المرتب حسب حالة الدخول يعنى مثبت ولا لا
طيب لو مثبت بيكون حوالى 1500 ده متوسط يشتمل المرتب و الحوافز و الارباح
و لو مش مثبت بيكون 800 شهريا فقط
من ناحية الخبرة خبرة عالية جدا فيها بس بتخد شكل الموظف بعد سنتين و بيكون الشغل روتينى
التثبيت من 6 شهور الى ما شاء الله حسب رزقك
نصحيتى خليك فى الشغل الخارج مصر هيدك الخبرة و الفلوس لكن الوظيفة خبرة بس
و اى استفسار تانى اسأل


----------



## ايمن شعبان (14 نوفمبر 2010)

هو فين يلي بره ده أنت ياباشا ناسي أنك في مصر ولا أفكرك أنت في بلد العشر مليون عاطل فقط هو حد لاقي الله مستعان


----------



## m.hassan (14 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_zezo_2010 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن اعرف ما هى البدلات التى يحصل عليها المهندس فى القاهرة لتكرير البترول اذا كان موقع عمله داخل المدن مثل القاهرة او الاسكندرية


----------



## فارس740 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

بالتوووفــيق


----------



## علي السيد محمد خطا (23 نوفمبر 2010)

سؤال بس هو انت من الناس اللي امتحنوا قريب اللي هما اكترمن مية دول وهل الشركة اتصلت بيك ولا انت بتتوقع


----------



## eng_zezo_2010 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*ممكن اعرف ما هى البدلات التى يحصل عليها المهندس فى القاهرة لتكرير البترول اذا كان موقع عمله داخل المدن مثل القاهرة او الاسكندرية ... من فضلكم اللى عنده معلومة يقولها*​


----------



## eng_zezo_2010 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

من فضلكم اريد اجابة


----------

